# Proactive Investors



## Noddy (17 February 2011)

Have come across a web site -
www.proactiveinvestors.com.au

Free website that offers info about shares, both world wide and Australian.
 Mainly mining stocks, but some others as well. Seems to have a lot of info on it.

Anyone have an comments about the site or currently using it ?


----------



## Iggy_Pop (4 March 2011)

Found the site to be OK but need t be aware the reason it is free is that the companies that use it pay for the privilige. I have still found it OK when I have used the information, but unfortunately not all company management are 100% honest.


----------



## investorpaul (25 July 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has gone to one of these Proactive Investor events.

There is one in Sydney on the 27th and I was thinking of going along, not necessarily because I want to buy shares in the co's that will be presenting but more because I have an interest in the mining sector in general.

If you have been how have you found them? and are they free/what cost is involved?


----------



## Starcraftmazter (25 July 2011)

I could go as well, that's too conviniently close to where I work 

However there is no specific information on the information which will be discussed? Am I correct to say that the representatives from those companies will basically give us a sales pitch?

If that's the case, then I don't see much value in it, as it would basically be a big advertisement session.


----------



## investorpaul (26 July 2011)

Yes I do believe it is a sales pitch. lol

However I do enjoy hearing what company's have to say and then tracking their progress in regard to key milestone dates.

I dont envisage wanting to buy shares in any of the companies that present.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (26 July 2011)

I'll probably give it a pass then.


----------



## Julia (26 July 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> I'll probably give it a pass then.



 But, hey, Star....., just think:  a whole new audience to whom you can deliver your rants!


----------

